# G'day from down under



## lamanna (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello everyone 
Awesome setup you've got here, I remember first visiting in 2004 when I first became interested in Martial Arts, good to see you're still alive and kicking.  I'm from Melbourne Australia so you'll probably see me constantly complaining abour our weapon laws so feel free to ignore me hehe. I first decided to take up a Martial Arts in 2004 but I couldn't afford it. Two years later though, worked my butt of during the holidays and finally started last Saturday. 

I read quite a bit about making the right choice of what and where to study but in the end I visited one place and it just clicked. I had my eye on Wing Chun, Kyokushin Karate and Jiu-Jitsu but they were all a fair distance away. I wasn't too concerned with what people wrote on the net about each style, I just wanted a bit of everything. Searching the yelllowpages I found a Filipino system and went to check it out. The Master, upon seeing myself and a friend enter, quickly sorted his class out to train amoungst themselves and spent an hour with us going through the purpose of the particular style and what the progression was. I love how you start off with sticks then move to hand to hand. 

The first class I participated in was heaps of fun, we learnt locks and disarms. I originally thought about doing a style with big kicks and punches but that all changed. I like the quick and short kicks and punches but locks and hold is really where it's all at for me.  There have been very few times where I've been in a situation and had belting the suitcase out of someone was neccessary. For me, it's more about restraining using locks, hold, takedowns and whatever other non-brutal moves there are. 

I'm looking forward to contributing to this fine community, although I doubt I can add much at this stage but I'll do what I can. 

Thanks for having me.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT...or should I say, "Welcome back"?    Glad to have you here; we can all learn a little something from each other.


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 8, 2006)

Great to have another "down under". Welcome to MT!!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Looking forward to your posts!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome back...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 8, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!  I'm glad you found somehting close and appealing.

Jeff


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 8, 2006)

lamanna said:
			
		

> Hello everyone
> Awesome setup you've got here, I remember first visiting in 2004 when I first became interested in Martial Arts, good to see you're still alive and kicking.  I'm from Melbourne Australia so you'll probably see me constantly complaining abour our weapon laws so feel free to ignore me hehe. I first decided to take up a Martial Arts in 2004 but I couldn't afford it. Two years later though, worked my butt of during the holidays and finally started last Saturday.
> 
> I read quite a bit about making the right choice of what and where to study but in the end I visited one place and it just clicked. I had my eye on Wing Chun, Kyokushin Karate and Jiu-Jitsu but they were all a fair distance away. I wasn't too concerned with what people wrote on the net about each style, I just wanted a bit of everything. Searching the yelllowpages I found a Filipino system and went to check it out. The Master, upon seeing myself and a friend enter, quickly sorted his class out to train amoungst themselves and spent an hour with us going through the purpose of the particular style and what the progression was. I love how you start off with sticks then move to hand to hand.
> ...


 
Congrats on your new art, and welcome back!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy the board.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Enjoy your vegamite... oops enjoy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## John Brewer (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome and Good Day!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Elayna (Aug 8, 2006)

lamanna said:
			
		

> Hello everyone
> Awesome setup you've got here, I remember first visiting in 2004 when I first became interested in Martial Arts, good to see you're still alive and kicking.  I'm from Melbourne Australia so you'll probably see me constantly complaining abour our weapon laws so feel free to ignore me hehe. I first decided to take up a Martial Arts in 2004 but I couldn't afford it. Two years later though, worked my butt of during the holidays and finally started last Saturday.
> 
> I read quite a bit about making the right choice of what and where to study but in the end I visited one place and it just clicked. I had my eye on Wing Chun, Kyokushin Karate and Jiu-Jitsu but they were all a fair distance away. I wasn't too concerned with what people wrote on the net about each style, I just wanted a bit of everything. Searching the yelllowpages I found a Filipino system and went to check it out. The Master, upon seeing myself and a friend enter, quickly sorted his class out to train amoungst themselves and spent an hour with us going through the purpose of the particular style and what the progression was. I love how you start off with sticks then move to hand to hand.
> ...


 


Just wanted to say HI.  So,   HI HI HI HI
Have an awesome time posting.  Hope to see you around the boards.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 8, 2006)

G'day and welcome to MT!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Welcome, and happy posting!* :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 9, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kreth (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lamanna (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 
I'm giving the search function a real work out.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ninjamom (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome from someone in the 'top half' of the globe!

Enjoy posting here!!  There is no one so new that they have nothing valuable to say - that's one of things I like about this place.  AND, whatever art you end up choosing, there will be knowledgeable people here who will take the time to help however they can, whenever you have a question.


----------

